# Dog Vocabulary



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.newscientist.com/article...llie-takes-record-for-biggest-vocabulary.html

According to this article a border collie can identify 1022 objects by name in a blind study. I know some people that don't have a thousand word vocabulary


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

And some of them are on here, right??? :lol:


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

duh, the mutt does it by eye


----------

